# Beavertail 17



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

What’s up


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Yo


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hey


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Is your Strike going on the market in 19 posts? You can't share a little more about yourself like where you fish, style of fishing, etc. Come on in, the water's fine.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hola


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes please do tell us about your strike. Everyone else seems to have a mosquito, what made you go the strike route?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

If that strikes for sale, DM me and get this over with


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The strike owner must be shy or the boat sunk


----------

